# Awesome dragon name ideas!



## Beasty (Jul 19, 2009)

I was searching online for a name for my Extreme Male, now that I'm certain it's a male. I searched other places before and came up dry when searching for names for my Ackies as anything cool seemed hard to pronounce.
Anyway, I stumbled on these sites that might help those with new babies to name.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.theserenedragon.net/dragonschart.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.theserenedragon.net/dragonschart.html</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/dragons.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/dragons.htm</a><!-- m -->

I found one appropriate for my boy!

*Zaltys*
Region: Baltics
Time Period: Unknown
References in Literature: None
Sources:

Notes:

* Guardians of the home that live near the warmth of the stove
* Saule's (the sun goddess) sacred animal

Oddly enough there's a wood burning stove here in the basement where his home is.  












Eye of the Dragon!





Now to find one for the new Roy X Purdy girly!
Enjoy!
:bolt


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW thats an AWESOME color!!!
Looks great !


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

Very white head!


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 19, 2009)

Woah Zaltys looks like he should have been Bobbys holdbacks. Nice tegu!


----------



## Beasty (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks man!
Actually he was! I got lucky!!
The other I have for sale is also a hold-back male!


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 19, 2009)

Man two holdbacks Bobby must love you lol.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 19, 2009)

Got really lucky I guess. I'm sure it was a timing thing. Only wish it were a 1.1 pair but you can't have ALL the luck I suppose.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 19, 2009)

Didn't you win a free tegu? Get a female extreme


----------



## kryptonitebarz (Jul 20, 2009)

that is an insanely sexy tegu... do you have any full body pics?


----------



## Beasty (Jul 20, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Didn't you win a free tegu? Get a female extreme


I did! BUT not only were all the Snow x Sleet babies sold out(only one I can get a female from w/o inbreeding) but the contest was for choice of sex and color between red and B&W ONLY! I thought it was ANY, alas, only any sex and the 2 choices. SO, seeing I have this handsome guy and no girlie lizard for him Bobby's sending me a Roy x Purdy girl...we hope, tomorrow.
*That said, the other male '08 holdback I have surplus is still available.*
I mean, I could keep him and breed this new girl with Zaltys and breed the offspring with him to get 75% Extremes without any inbreeding but we'd be talking 4-6 years out and 5 8x4x3 enclosures and LOTS of grub later. If I had more room I'd do just that but there's a few other things pressing at the moment. I'm about to start college next week after 20 years of being out of highschool and I need a Mac before I get done with this. I'm strongly considering a "hackintosh" PC as it will be like $1000 cheaper and likely smoke a comparable Mac.
So, anyone interested in my other boy best jump quick with the "family price" I got on him of $350 delivered now(getting 100 hits a day locally) or he's getting posted on Kingsnake next week for a bill more and I'll bet he'll be gone with a _quickness_!

BTW... I hope somebody gets some good out of the dragon name links. It's hard to think of an original, pronounceable, worthy name for your critters sometimes. :doh 
Somehow, "George" just doesn't get it. :jes

Thanks everybody for the nice comments! If you know anyone looking for a yearling extreme let me know. 
Better yet, someone with two unrelated female extremes needs to swap me! :fc

Oh!
Here's some crappy -what i got of his body lately pix. I gotta take more once girlfriend gets here:
These are about the best I have of most of his body.





This one's out of focus a bit but as you can see this is from the same shoot..and he was shedding! Believe it or not, I peeled his head after the shoot.




__________________


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 20, 2009)

You get her tomarrow. Or does she shipout tomarrow.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 20, 2009)

Ship Monday for Tuesday delivery...so I get her in the morning.
I love getting packages in the mail! I'll take pix, for certain.. maybe video. I need to get into this expensive camcorder I bought! I got a bad habit of buying toys and letting them get dusty. :roll: IF nothing else I'll get use of it with school for sure.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm excited for you! We wanna see pics asap!!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup me too!


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 20, 2009)

how does that leash work?does he ever take off running or try to wiggle out of it?


----------



## Beasty (Jul 21, 2009)

Eh, Belle wriggled out of it. You have to be very watchful and get it on just perfect to have it stay on. I've used one on a Nile and a Rock Iguana too with no problems. Just maybe Belle's smarter than them.  
I have never seen anything escape one of the T-Rex leather band thing with arm holes though. I used to make them larger as my pets outgrew the largest of sizes. I only had my Sav break the leash itself once, not the harness with that type. I'd left him briefly unattended to chill and have some "Lizard time" and he broke the lead and went walkabout! Freaked me out!! I had JUST discovered him missing and a friend pulled up to visit and told me he saw the weirdest thing. A HUGE lizard, sunbathing on the neighbor's lawn down the street. LOL! It was Maxx catching some rays, ALL sprawled out. I walked up and talked to him for a minute and he looks at me as if to say "What? I'm just chillin'." Boy, did I get lucky!
Anyway, I just got that leash because I have various size tegus that grow like weeds and it was cheap. Geez, I'm 'bout crosseyed and drooling here waiting for my baby to be delivered! (I work graves) It's past my bedtime! Hurry up mail man!! :hifit


----------

